# Customer Service



## therazia (28/6/16)

Hi there,

I've waited 4 weeks since my initial query via email and after I've started a conversation with SirVape so I feel a thread is required.

For background:
I placed an order with SirVape on the 27th of May. It was batteries and a few flavours. The day they shipped it they tried to call me but my phone was busy being flashed with custom firmware (which reset the phone every time I was called).

I received an email Stating that their Paulies Chocolate Cake was out of stock and that they shipped without it. I responded to the mail but did not receive any feedback. I waited a few days and mailed them again through the site and via the conversation feature of the forums (Which showed that you've read it). 

Can one of you just please respond to my messages?

(Contents of the messages was literally just asking for a R150 flavour and the rest of the "credit" to be used for shipping) I feel that this is not unreasonable as it was kinda my fault for not having my phone with me but their customer service shouldnt be this bad from what I've read.


----------



## Sir Vape (28/6/16)

Hey @therazia 

Firstly we do apologise. Recently we seem to be having issues with the mail address info@sirvape.co.za which we have recently redirected to another email address which seems to be working better. It's odd as we get loads of mail and reply but some seem to get blocked and some seem to just not come through. Anyway I have pm'd you now and lets get this sorted out asap.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## therazia (28/6/16)

Hugo has replied and handled it professionally. 

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid (28/6/16)

So completely off-topic, but it wasn't a CM13 build by any chance?
And dare I guess an LG variant


----------



## therazia (30/6/16)

@jl10101 CM 13 Temaseks build on a Note 3


----------

